# A few of my horse drawings :)



## Horsemaniac (Dec 28, 2012)

These are some of my drawings, I used to just do pencil but now I have started doing pastels.

My pastel drawing of a Kaimanawa stallion...














































I would really appreicate critque!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow they are all amazing!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Absolutely amazing 

.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Very beautiful....I love the lighting/shadowing details in some of these!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

These are really beautiful! 

Just a tiny bit of critique for you  On the 4th horse, watch how 'deep' you make the shadows on the face horses don't tend to have bones/veins that stick out that much. Just a small thing but still beautiful work


----------



## Horsemaniac (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone 



JessXxX said:


> These are really beautiful!
> 
> Just a tiny bit of critique for you  On the 4th horse, watch how 'deep' you make the shadows on the face horses don't tend to have bones/veins that stick out that much. Just a small thing but still beautiful work


Thanks for the critique!  I know what you mean lol, I realize how many veins I'd done till I had finished it, but by that time it was too late to edit. I shall try to remember not to do them too deep next time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Jess. Don't overemphasize the veins, bones and shadow/light ripples. you can lose the overall life and movement of the hrose if you have extreme detail from top to bottom.

All in all , your work is very, very good.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I absolutely adore the first and second ones. You obviously take very great care to watch how their muscles work in comparison to eachother.


----------

